# Brenderup Trailers



## horseponycrazy27 (Nov 15, 2015)

hey horsey friends,
so I am still searching for a horse trailer and was wondering a couple of things. Is a two horse trailer safer than a one horse trailer? Also, are Brenderup horse trailers safe? Thank you and happy riding.


----------



## karens1039 (Mar 26, 2018)

horseponycrazy27 said:


> hey horsey friends,
> so I am still searching for a horse trailer and was wondering a couple of things. Is a two horse trailer safer than a one horse trailer? Also, are Brenderup horse trailers safe? Thank you and happy riding.


I just purchased a Benderup and it is being delivered on the 7th of January. All the research I have done says they are safe if well maintained.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think because not as common would potentially make a 1-horse trailer be more money than buying a 2-horse...
2 horse trailers *are* more commonly seen than a 1 horse.
1 horse trailers are made differently to safely handle the concentrated weight of a standing horse by instead of having dual axles, you have 1 axle that is a dually sometimes.
I have driven 1 1-horse trailer in my lifetime, early 1990's...and this was pulled by a El Camino with airbags to handle the extra weight on the car/vehicle. Bouncy trailer compared to a 2-horse was my experience.
The trailer I drove was designed with tire design of the first picture but a full sized human escape door like the second.
I believe the 2nd picture would of been a more stable trailer, and yes, it is a Cotner 1-horse dual axle.















Today, there are several manufacturers who do make 1 horse trailers. Steel or aluminum skins or steel/alum combo metal.
To purchase new or even used is just to varied a field in manufacturer, options for even a guesstimate on costs associated and value of.

Brenderups...they say they are safe. _*Are they?*_ Are they safer than a steel or aluminum or combo material trailer... IDK...















We have several members here who have them and love them.
I just can not wrap my mind around how "safe" they are when they are made from fiberglass composite sides how that is supposed to be stronger and more stable than steel or aluminum...
Look at car accidents today...most cars are made from a lot of fiberglass and thin sheets of aluminum, rare is seen steel anymore...but....to each their own.
I also recognize that where Brenderups became so popular they_ do not _have abundant pick-up trucks for tow vehicles, instead using smaller cars to tow them around...
Where we in North America use trailers, it is far more common to use a horse truck or float overseas....very common.
Then again, when we have the abundant pick-up trucks here in North America like we do and are potentially involved in a accident with vehicles far larger than European models....now that should give you some idea of the turmoil of my mind and why I am not a fan of Brenderups against American bulk, heft and weight of our vehicles sharing the road with you..
I went looking and found a older thread of yours regarding the exact same subject matter...








Trailer Questions


Good evening horsey friends, I might have finally found a trailer :) First off don't worry I will be setting up a time to go look it all over. It's a friend of a friend. It's a one horse Brenderup trailer. It's probably going to need a new floor, one of the hinge's replaced on the ramp and a...




www.horseforum.com




My other thought is... 
_Are Brenderups back in production so parts for restoration or repair are readily available?_
At one time the manufacturing factory closed and you could not purchase new a Brenderup any where in the world...
So, how old a trailer are you referring to also has much to do with safety and is it worth purchasing...and _if it needs repair or parts can you get them... 

*So the trailer you were interested in in 2019 you did not get or did you buy and now fixing or is this a different trailer all together?*_
🐴...


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

We have both a Brenderup Solo and a Brenderup Horseliner 2 horse. The Solo is about as wide as a mid size SUV and the Horseliner is the width of a full size truck. I've never felt either was unstable on the highway. Brenderups are light weight and very well balanced so they tow exceptionally well. They also have built in inertia brakes which don't require external brake controllers. The Solo is surprisingly spacious while the Horseliner would be best for a horse under 16hh and no more than medium build. I have no reason to believe they are unsafe in normal operation. In an accident I have no idea if they would fare better or worse than steel or aluminum. I also have a 20' Eby aluminum goose neck stock trailer but if I'm only hauling 1 or 2 horses I'll take one of the Brenderups because they are so easy to tow.

Now the bad: 1) they are no longer made and sold in the USA so some specialty parts may be hard to get. 2) the plywood construction is subject to rot. Check carefully where the escape door is cut into the front panel and where the ramp hardware is attached to the back panels. Rot is not the end of the world as it's wood and it's a relatively easy to fix with normal carpentry skills.

Many HF posters will swear up and down that you need a 3/4 ton or larger diesel pickup to pull horse trailer. That's great if you have a large budget and maybe a second more economical vehicle for the 90% + time when you aren't towing. If you can only afford one all purpose vehicle I'd look for a medium or larger SUV or half ton pickup and the appropriate trailer. I've found this site to be useful for towing capacities. LetsTowThat.com | Everything You Need To Know About Towing! While I'm not a Ford fan the Eco Boost engines are supposed to be great for towing and give really good gas mileage for a pickup. What you need most to tow a horse is common sense.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have been on a Brenderup trailer once and couldn't wait to get off. I didn't blame the horse for not wanting to load. It just felt really flimsy. So, no I wouldn't buy one. I know there are a lot of them out there and a lot of people swear by them. I just wouldn't. Never tried to pull one, I suspect I'd forget it was behind me, my truck hauls a big 4 horse gooseneck and you barely notice it.


----------

